
European Parliament votes to end visa-free travel for Americans - momentmaker
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/europe-visa-free-travel-americans-european-parliament-vote-a7609406.html
======
reverend_gonzo
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13786339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13786339)

Apparently, this happens everyfew years, but the commission never acts on it.

------
varjack
No, the EP didn't vote to end visa free travel by Americans. They are asking
the Commission to follow the existing law in case of non-reciprocity - which
may result in Americans no longer travelling visa free to the EU. If the
Commission decides to finally follow the law and introduce this 'delegated
act', the member states could still strike it down by simple majority.

